# Removing & replacing Heki Miniplus roof vent



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi, has anyone got experience of removing a Heki Mini roof light?

Is it a job you can do at home? I have access to the roof so not a problem getting up there.

Does the adhesive holding the original come away easily or if not is there some sort of adhesive eater similar to the silicone types?

Any tips would be appreciated as have been quoted between £80 to £120 to fit.

Richard


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

It is a job that can quite easily be done at home.

Just be careful when removing the trim inside as it is plastic and as such can be broken.

The seal to the roof can sometimes be a bit hard to remove but a little patient is all that is needed.

What i did was remove all the screws that haold the clamps to the roof then went up and slid an old knifes blade between the roof and the rooflight and slid it around a prised at the same time, It came off with not a lot of difficulty.

When refitting ensure you get a good seal.


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

First remove cowling that has the blinds inside by gently pulling downwards it's only held in with clips, this will allow access to 12 screws, remove all screws and pull off the inner part of the Heki roof light.

The outer part should now be easy to remove if the correct sealant has been used. Clean the roof with white spirit thoughly before applying the new sealant, then refix new Heki roof light.
Job done. :wink: 

Keith


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks guys, think I'll give it a go.

What sealant should I use?

Richard


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Silkaflex 512 or W4 Mastic sealing strip should do the job.

Keith


----------

